# July 12-19th - LA County/ Orange County/ San Diego County



## VegasBella (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking for July 12-19th in the southern California area.

Studio is fine. 1 bedroom preferred. It need only sleep 2 - for me and my son. 

Prefer a kitchen, though, as I enjoy cooking. But I can live with just a minifridge and a microwave.

Will consider a partial week. Prefer whole week though.

Prefer ocean view and walking distance to beach.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a  1 Bedroom sleep 4 unit in San Juan Capistrano at the Riviera Beach and Spa ocean view 7/12 to 7/19 for $700.  You can email PM or email me if interested.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 28, 2014)

Rented a unit 
Thread can be closed or whatever


----------

